
On Science and Success, and Why Theranos Isn't Worth $9B - muzz
https://syrah.co/joshdickson40/5620662f3c1755e900ba5ce7
======
jackgavigan
I've already given my opinion on Theranos [0] but I want to call this out:

 _Clinkle might be a joke in 2015, but its core technology surrounding
ultrasonic payments was an idea that deserved to be tried and deserved to be
invested in. If it had worked out, the results could have been wildly
profitable._

I disagree with this. Anyone with any knowledge of payments knew that was a
stupid idea.

And it doesn't matter which billionaires invested in it.[1]

0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10398655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10398655)

1:
[https://twitter.com/joshdickson40/status/655481568115445760](https://twitter.com/joshdickson40/status/655481568115445760)

